# Colchester Lathes Company factory tour - video



## YYCHM (May 7, 2020)

Showed up in my daily HomemadeTools.net email.  Cool video.  Enjoy.

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 7, 2020)

Great video - now I know how my lathe was made and how to say properly the bearing company name.


----------

